# Matching wood duck pen and pencil.



## David Seaba (Aug 10, 2014)

Matching wood duck pen and pencil. Stanless kits got the wood from the last boxs cliff was offering. Maybe desert iron wood?
@woodintyuuu 
Thanks for looking. 
David

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice pens and work, David! Does look like DIW for the stand - which is a real cool piece for showing off pens. Are the ducks decals? What kits are those and what do you think of the quality of the pencil kit?

Sorry, I know I'm full of questions!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Fantastic! Do they squeal, too?

Love the stand... perfect for the woodies!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 10, 2014)

They are the liberty kits. The ducks are a laser inlay. The pencil gave me fits but seems fine now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 10, 2014)

@SENC 
I did when the pencil gave me fits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

way cool david

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice David! What's your thoughts on the liberty? I just ordered my first ones and look forward to trying them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 11, 2014)

@Bean_counter 
Its a pretty nice kit. I like the weight of it. I ordered some eagle kits to. Looking forward to seeing what you make.
David


----------

